# IKEA Grow Bulb?



## Pork Pie (Sep 28, 2014)

Has anyone tried this bulb before?

VÄXER LED plant grow bulb PAR30 E26 - - - IKEA

I can't find much info on it besides whats written on their site. 

Color temperature: 4000 K
Luminous flux: 800 Lumen
Power: 10 W
It also says to keep it 12" off the base of the plant

Obviously this isn't really meant for aquatic plants, but I already own it so figure i'd see what you all think? 

I just bought a 12"x12"x12" cube and was seeing if it would be adequate on that. 

Thoughts?

I'm looking for a med to high light tank. I have a pressurized co2 system from my other tank that started with co2 but took off on its own. I know i'll for sure have a wendtii red in there and maybe monte carlo or hairgrass and rotala bonasi.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Pork Pie said:


> Has anyone tried this bulb before?
> 
> VÄXER LED plant grow bulb PAR30 E26 - - - IKEA
> 
> ...


I would have to see it in person, it should be able to grow those plants given enough CO2 and fertilizer


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

These GE Bright Stik's are pretty good. They don't have a huge amount of spread but produce 80-90 PAR @ 19" (7.5" from light to waterline included).


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

Back in the 70s or 80s or whatever, people used bulbs for growing terrestrial plants on aquatic plants. Takashi Amano found out that aquatic plants grow on a different color (terrestrial red and i think aquatic blue). so If the light is meant for terrestrial plants, you can use it, but not as well as a specialized bulb.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

While some are definitely better than others, just about any light will grow plants. If you already have it, give it a go. Should be fine for such a small tank.


----------



## Pork Pie (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the input all. Here is what it looks like when its on. It seems like it has a decent red spectrum. I think a spot on a cube looks great, so i'll give it a whirl. I'll report back with results in the future.


----------

